# Is my puppy underweight?



## dylano (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi

I have a 9 week german shepherd pup. Hes 10 weeks on the 13th. He weighs 5.7kg (12.6lbs).

Ive looked on gsd weight charts and it says that a gsd should weigh around 10kg

what should he weigh?

these are the charts i have looked at

German Shepherd Growth Chart and Puppy Growth Rate and Weight

German Shepherd Weight Chart

thanks


----------



## dylano (Jul 6, 2012)

Heres some pics


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My best advice is to lose the charts and graphs as they mean nothing. You have to feel your pup and if you can readily feel the ribs without them feeling sharp, you are good. If you can't feel them, he needs to lose weight. If you can feel all the ribs and they feel sharp, he's too thin.

Your pup is too furry in the pics to tell anything by looking.


----------



## dylano (Jul 6, 2012)

Elaine said:


> My best advice is to lose the charts and graphs as they mean nothing. You have to feel your pup and if you can readily feel the ribs without them feeling sharp, you are good. If you can't feel them, he needs to lose weight. If you can feel all the ribs and they feel sharp, he's too thin.
> 
> Your pup is too furry in the pics to tell anything by looking.


Okay thanks, i think im feeding a bit less. I can feel hsi ribs but they are not sharp so will just increase food slightly

thanks


----------



## Milkshakes00 (Jun 28, 2012)

You need a slight curve from the chest to the hips. Side profile pictures like the first one you took are good. Ultimately, it's up to you (and your vet,) for the final answer, as we can't magically tell you. 

Hiro, my 4 month old pup is coming in at 30 pounds. He gained 8 pounds in the past two weeks! Is he fat? No. He's a bigger kind of GSD than most.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how much are you feeding your pup? what are you
feeding your pup?



dylano said:


> Okay thanks, i think im feeding a bit less. I can feel hsi ribs but they are not sharp so will just increase food slightly
> 
> thanks


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Milkshakes00 said:


> Hiro, my 4 month old pup is coming in at 30 pounds. He gained 8 pounds in the past two weeks! Is he fat? No. He's a bigger kind of GSD than most.


Spirit is one week shy of 4 months. He weighs 46 pounds, he gained 15lbs in 2 weeks. The vet said at his first visit that he was underweight at 31lbs. 

4 months. 46 lbs. Oh my.


----------



## Milkshakes00 (Jun 28, 2012)

Jo Ellen said:


> Spirit is one week shy of 4 months. He weighs 46 pounds, he gained 15lbs in 2 weeks. The vet said at his first visit that he was underweight at 31lbs.
> 
> 4 months. 46 lbs. Oh my.


Exactly my point! Each dog is different. 46 pounds at 4 months is one biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig dog.

But we'll just say he's big boned, eh?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

longhaired wgsd? That pup is going to be beautiful when it gets older. Are you feeding 3 times a day ? and what food do you feed?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Milkshakes00 said:


> Exactly my point! Each dog is different. 46 pounds at 4 months is one biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig dog.
> 
> But we'll just say he's big boned, eh?


We can say he's big boned if it's not a round about way of saying he's overweight  He certainly isn't. It's possible the vet didn't get his weight exactly right, it took a couple of tries ... but he's somewhere in the vicinity of 46lbs, give or take a few.

Maybe I have a monster LOL Some days it sure feels like it :crazy:

Edited to add ... I'm feeding Purina ProPlan for large breed puppies. He's eating about 5 cups/day.


----------

